# Trouble causer!



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

I have three goldfish in a 75L tank. About a month ago, I had to remove 'Fish B' as it had been badly damaged by 'fish X'. Its fins were all rotted, torn and black. After a month of treating for fin rot and anti-fungal treatment, Fish B looks fine, swimming around happily in his quarantine tank with no visible signs of any infection and his fins and tail are back to normal. As soon as I placed Fish B back in the main tank this morning, Fish X was back to its usual ways and just CONSTANTLY chasing B around the tank, pecking its fins and tail. Fish X doesn't bother Fish C at all, its just he seems to have it in for B!

What can I do? I've removed B again as I need to sort this out before he goes back in the tank?!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Part of the problem might be tank size, 75 liters is on the small side for 3 goldfish. You could try a tank divider or rehome one of the two that are having issues.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I would re-home the one that is causing the trouble plus you are overstocked so it makes sense to re-home it. That is your only option unless you want to buy him his own tank. You wouldn't think goldfish are nasty but some really can be. I had one that was so nasty and chased everyone around. I had to return him.


----------

